# Gym Membership Transfer



## ysajnani (Jan 27, 2009)

Anyone looking to transfer their Big Apple Gym membership (Dubai at Emirates Towers). Please let me know. I am willing to pay for it. You can email me at ysajnani @ gmail. com


----------

